# Calcular sección del cable



## hawk360

Como puedo calcular la sección de cable que necesito para alimentar a un motor de corriente continua?


----------



## El nombre

La sección es igual a la potencia por dos veces la longitud dividido por la caída de tensión que quieres, la tensión de alimentación y 56 si es de cobre.

S= (P*2L)/(V*CaidaV*56)= xxx mm2


----------



## hawk360

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## hawk360

Tengo una duda. La caida de tension que quiero, entre que rangos se suele mover? Para una longitud de unos 0,2-0,4 m i una tension de alimentacion de unos 5 V. Almenos para tener una idea...


----------



## El nombre

Juer! para esa distancia no hace falta que calcules nada.
Un cable de 1,5mm, reglamentariamente, soporta 10A, 2,5mm 15A ,4 mm 20A, 6mm 25A... Esto es para caidas de tensión de 1V La longitud supera los 10metros.
Para distancias de un metro con cable de 1,5mm ya va demasiado bien o sea que puedes usar menos sección (Consumos de 10A o más)

Respecto a la variación en la caida de tensión, si haces un cálculo, es para la I máx. que va a soportar. Esto dependerá de la Tensión de trabajo. Logicamente si consume menos caerá menos tensión.
Saludos


----------



## gabrielz1

Hola "El nombre", puedes hacernos una jemplo para por ejemplo para un motor de 1hp y trifasico? de alimentacion de 440V.
Puesto que no si estare haciendo lo correcto.
De antemano gracias


----------



## El nombre

un hp = 736W.
Al ser trifásico es la longitud no el doble (dato que falta)le pongo 100mts
caida de tensión 1V ( el % es mayor pero para esa potencia ya hay que llevarlo lejos
Cobre = 56

S= (736W x 100mts)/ (1V x 56 x 440)= 2,987 mm2

Para esto nos tendríamos que ir a 4mm (Según Reglamanto REBT)
¿Que ocurre con la sección de 2,5V?

Caida V=  (736W x 100mts)/ 2,5 x 56 x 440)= 1,195V.

Con 2,5mm2 iría perfectamente ya que en industria (Fuerza ) se permite un 5%. Con esa tolerancia creo, así de cabeza, que con 1,5mm funcionaría perfectamente y dentro de la normativa.

Espero que la ayuda sea buena.
Saludos


----------



## danielsam

Buenas tardes El nombre, veo que sabes bastante de esto.
Necesito instalar un equipo que consume 30W en continua, lo que pasa es que el punto de enganche de continua lo tengo a 400m, he estado mirando esta fórmula que pusistes aquí pero no se cual sería la caída de tensión.
El equipo consume 30W, se alimenta con 48V.
Verías factible esta conexión? que sección del conductor em saldría, tendría muchas pérdidas?

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre

La caida de tensión que quieras. ¿te valen 5Voltios? a meyor caida menor sección.


----------



## danielsam

La verdad que no se, cual me valdría, es función de que puedo saber la caida de tensión?

Gracias


----------



## aart

Hola 'tu nombre',

He hechounos calculos con la formula y la tolerancia de 5%, pero me pregunto si no hay más normas. Si tengo un I-max de 125A con una tension de 220V una Vcaida de 5% significa una caide de 11V. Esto por 125A significa un consumen de 1375W en el cable. Además, Un cable de 10 metros tendria solo una seccion de 4 mm2. Supongo que has simplificado la normativa para el ejemplo anterior.

La otra cosa que no intiendo muy bien es desde donde vamos a medir la longlitud del cable. Si la perdida sea por cable, basta con juntar varios enlargadores cortos anque por cada uno hay un Vcaida baja. Si hay que midir desde el ultimo cuadro basta con añadir otro cuadro.

Tengo que trabajar con cables para consumes grandes y me gustaria saber donde puedo sacar la normativa aplicable en este tema.


----------



## El nombre

¿Como consigues generar con 125A una potencia de 1375W? que desperdicio

¿Qué haces mal?
P= IxV= 125 x 220= 27500w   OLEeee  Oleeee

Y claro que hay más se llama  " potencia máxima admisible" 
A groso modo amplificadora respecto a los valores normalizados ( 10A es 1,5mm; 15A es 2,5mm .)

Esto se usa para distancias considerables. 

¿¿¿¿! como le vas a dar una caida de tensión del 5% en 4 metros!?

Un 1% ya me parece mucho para esa distancia

Para entrar en normas mira el REBT reglamento electrotécnico de Baja tensión.
Lo puede encontar en la asociación de electricistas de tu ciudad. o Fusca en el Fiecov.es

En la IMbt de potecias máximas admisibles por los conductores encontraras la información que necesitas. 
Si deseas más información al respecto te puedes poner en contacto con un instalador autorizado (como puedo ser yo) enviandome un correo privado y gustosamente me pondré en contacto contigo sin coste alguno. Este tema es más bien de electricidad y por tanto no creo que el personal se ponga de mala. por que nos mailemos o telefoneemos.

Si de ello sale una relación celebraremos la boda con Fogonazos (jejejeje) 

Saludos 
PD espero tu privado


----------



## El nombre

En primer lugar agradecer a los moderadores el permitir los privados ya que hay discusiones que no valen la pena que aparezcan en el hilo (menudas palizas nos hemos dado)

En segundo lugar pedir disculpas a "to dios" por mis, en la mayoría de veces, tonos de respuesta. que le vamos hacer. Tendré que intentar ligar más a ver si me bajan las malas ideas.

En tercer lugar pego una tabla de las intensidades máximas admisibles por los conductores al aire y enterrados.


----------



## fedevr

tengo una duda... me dieron un trabajo que dice lo siguiente:

Una maquina agujereadora consume una corriente de 10A siendo la tensión de alimentación de 220V. El tablero de seccion esta a 150m y entrega una tensión de 240V. Hallar la secion de los conductores de cobre para que la tensión en la maquin no sea inferior a 220V cuando esta funciona

ρcu= !/,2x10 elevado a la -3 Ω mm2/m

y la unica formula que me dio es  R= ρ x l/s

R= resistencia
ρ= ρcu o coeficiente de resistividad
l= largo
s= seccion

despeje y me quedo la siguiene formua

s=(ρ x l)/ R

s= (0.0172 x 150)/2 (m con m y Ω con Ω se simplifica y nos queda 1.29 mm2)

pero no contento con eso empece a buscar por la web... y encontre esta formula y todo me cambio

S= (P*2L)/(V*CaidaV*56)

S=(2400W x 300m)/8240Vx20x56)

S=720000/268800= 2.67857

y en internet encontre que 1mm2 de seccion soporta 4A entonces este ultimo resultado es mas rasonable... pero no entiendo ni el despeje de unidades y no use la formula que hay en la carpeta pero no creo que halla algun problema con eso...

alguien me podria explicar un poco este tema 


saludos y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre

La intensidad maxima soportada por los conductores (reglemanto electrotecnico de baja tensión de españa) dice que la seccion de 1,5 soporta 10A la de 2,5 16A

El calculo lo tienes correcto. me refiero a la formulación, igual te has equivocado con la calculadora.
como no existe la sección te tienes que ir a 4mm lo que hace que te aguante hasta 20A.


Saludos

PD
Ahora bien. con esa sección se incumple el tema de cortocircuitos.


----------

